# Another Group Rigs Run?



## TunaTime4Ever

I was reading through the post and saw that last year around September/October a group of small vessels made an overnight rigs trip together. Is there any interest out there to do this again? I have been 3 times in my brother's @soco44 26' Balo and had a blast each time. However last trip we were coming home after the night bite and making a 70 mile track back to the pass on a smaller vessel was, needless to say, not so comforting alone. We ran into a cold front with changing winds and when we were 34 miles off shore the winds changed and a storm came out of nowhere with 20-25 knots of wind and five to seven foot swells. Very scary on a small vessel, at night, so far off shore and I don't want to experience it again being the only boat around. After 7 hours of putt putting home we headed due north to OB and docked boat at Florabama Yacht Club. Best Waffle House meal I've ever had.

Anyway, I wanted to make a post to see if anyone is interested in a group trip again out to the rigs in 2015 maybe Beer can, Petronius, Marlin, and/or Ram Pow??? Let's go get the Yellow Pigs and Jig until our arms fall off boys!!!!


----------



## Realtor

I'm in, heck, I'm always watching the WX and reports.... I know what you mean about the WX... last time out, you could have tied me to a tree and sprayed water in my face with a hose for a constant 6 hours and kicked me in the gut every 2 minutes and I would have enjoyed it more than the ride home... Weather is PARAMOUNT...


----------



## TunaTime4Ever

The things we do for what we love... remember: pain is temporary and pride is forever!!


----------



## Lady J

I have an alternative to the rig run mentioned in this thread. How about several folks get together and trailer their boats to Venice, LA for YFT and Whoo's. The spawn in Jan to Mar holds these in big numbers closer to shore than anywhere else in the GOM. Small CC boats won't need additional fuel or radar since these would be day trips. Lodging could be shared as well as expenses. The distance is 250 miles one way by trailer. The trip from venice to open water down the MS river is about 20 miles. The Midnight Lump or any other rig are within 20 miles. I plan on making this trip around 20 Jan weather depending. One travel day to & from with two fishing days in between during the week. For those that have to work, Friday night travel, with all day Sat and Sun morning fishing and return Sunday evening. Again, just putting this out there as an alternate idea and not looking to be the coordinator if there is interest. Thx...Tight Lines...:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor

Lady J said:


> I have an alternative to the rig run mentioned in this thread. How about several folks get together and trailer their boats to Venice, LA for YFT and Whoo's. The spawn in Jan to Mar holds these in big numbers closer to shore than anywhere else in the GOM. Small CC boats won't need additional fuel or radar since these would be day trips. Lodging could be shared as well as expenses. The distance is 250 miles one way by trailer. The trip from venice to open water down the MS river is about 20 miles. The Midnight Lump or any other rig are within 20 miles. I plan on making this trip around 20 Jan weather depending. One travel day to & from with two fishing days in between during the week. For those that have to work, Friday night travel, with all day Sat and Sun morning fishing and return Sunday evening. Again, just putting this out there as an alternate idea and not looking to be the coordinator if there is interest. Thx...Tight Lines...:thumbup:


 Good idea, I have heard lots of good stuff from the lumps....


----------



## Hot Reels

I am boat-less but would be happy to chip in and ride with somebody.


----------



## H2OBUG

One nice thing about fishing the lump---even if you miss the tuna you will load the boat with full limits of big beeliners.
They have been trip savers for me many times.


----------



## jack2

if i had the choice of going to venice or traveling to the rigs:
i'd take the rigs on an overnighter.
if you actually start counting the time from departure to the tuna in venice
it's almost 24 hours vs. the 2-4 hours to hit the rigs.
and then in venice, you may get a bummer of a deal with only bf to show for the road trip. naah. let's go to the marlin, beer can, etc:thumbup:

jack


----------



## TunaTime4Ever

I like both options, just need to see what others think and what the majority of anglers want to do... I'm down for both. Leaning towards the rigs run though, something about that 3-4 hour ride out that gets me jacked up with excitement. 

Any ideas on a good time to plan this, that gives us the best chance at catching some YFT??


----------



## Bengay

Will watch weather for that window. Could leave out of OB after refuel.Have 32 Tiara,lifeboat,EPIRB,ditchbag and HMS. Wanna go,never been. Might be in. Have a few people that could go,might need 1-2 to go.
Southbound
Destin


----------



## WhyMe

Well it all depends on what size boat you have. If I had a bigger boat I would do the run to the Marlin, Ram Powell etc, but my boat is only 22.3 ft so I will be towing my dingy to Venice to fish the WhoDat, Thunderhawk, Thunderhourse, Devils Tower and in deeper water than the other rigs. Also on the way back in, you have the option to fish the shallow unman rigs (300 ft or so) for AJ, Cobia and whatever else. Both options are great ways to fill an ice box up. I know I'm still eating on my YFT and AJ from back in August and I can't wait to get back to Venice. I'm still needing those damn tires for the trailer. For some reason all my money went bye bye over the Christmas break.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## doubletake

I'm in on the rigs trip, and unfortunately we can only make the run to the rigs on the weekends only. We just need the weather man to cooperate and give us a chance to go.


----------



## Hot Reels

the veince trips can get pricy. Lodging, license, etc. I have been several times and had fun each time, but have had better luck with overnight trips from here.


----------



## etnovass

the rig trip sound like a great time. I have a 34 phoenix SFX I've been wanting to take out the rigs, I've never been either. ill have room for a few to help with expenses. BENGAY if this group trip never works out, lets hook up and make the trip some time. would feel better with another boat around.


----------



## Bengay

Same here. Lets watch weather and Hiltons.Will be in Destin for couple weeks after the first and also if calm seas arrive I will be there.Wanting to go real bad. Have one good experienced guy and several more interested. If an overnight doesn't work I'll be pounding the Edge or Alaska area SE of Destin for some Jacks etc. I want some Tuna !!!! A group trip would be cool !


----------



## CCC

I am game for pitching in, if you had caught me ten years ago I would have been big and bad enough to tag along on my 19' bay, BUT NO FREAKING WAY NOW, up for pitching in and riding with someone, WOULD LOVE IT.


----------



## Tipsy Tuna

Lady J

You have the right idea. The winter wahoo bite out of venice can be insane. I fished a sportfisher out of venice for 15 yrs . Moved to PNS last yr. one of our best wahoo days was 19 in the boat, 50 to 90 lbs. 7 miles out of south pass......back at venice marina by noon. Would love to team up with one or two tag boats. Be in touch if interested.
I plan on trailering my Pathfinder 2600 to Venice in Jan and Feb. will go whenever my buds tell me the bite is on AND sea conditions right.


----------



## bcahn

I'm very interested in either trip. May have a spot or two open if someone wants to ride along. Was waiting on a weather window this week but that ain't happening! 
Of course next week while I'm sitting behind my desk seas will be flat! WTH
I Have one rig trip under my belt but still a rookie.


----------



## MSViking

Going as a group is a smart thing, especially this time of year. Water temps and the corresponding hypothermia is a real risk this time of year. Back in my center console days I did not make winter rig runs until I purchased a life raft with an insulated floor. Quality foul weather gear is a must as well to keep nice and dry, even on calm days spray in the winter is a whole different animal than the warmer months.

Hope you guys are able to pull it off

Robert


----------



## Mikvi

About another week and I'll be up and running ready to go. Motors being painted by Paul Boyden and then having them serviced next week.


----------



## bcahn

Monday is a holiday and I off on Friday, this weekend looks good for me. Sea conditions are not that great, probably won't clear up till that Monday. I'm still interested and I just added a liferaft to my safety equipment.


----------



## Northernhunter

New to the area but have own gear and willing to pitch in on some fuel and bait if any one is looking for a ride along. Don't have a boat yet but always looking to get on some deep water.


----------



## bcahn

NOAA is calling for seas at 1ft or less by Saturday. I think I may have a crew ready to go Saturday afternoon till Sunday morning. Or Sunday afternoon till Monday morning. I'm hyped and looking forward to this run, hopefully the weather will hold and more folks join the party. Anyone wants talk more in details, my number is,
Ben @ 8504280378


----------



## Realtor

I'll watch this window.... a little narrow, still a little gun shy of the beating from last time....


----------



## ANGELEYES

Looked into rooms rooms are 75 per nite on weekends 85 per nite on weekdays def would be interested on group run down there trailering a trip even smaller boats can do!!!


----------



## k-p

Please be careful. NOAA is grossly misleading. Here's a pic from a couple of weeks ago when it was supposed to be 1' or < according to their forecast on that morning only 4 miles from the pass. The picture doesn't nearly do it justice but that's about a 3' which was one of the smaller that I had a chance to take a pic of. It was a steady 3' to 4' with occasional 5' mixed in. Took many over the bow that day. Not sure why these idiots receive the millions in budget $$ they receive. Plan your trip according to high pressure after cold fronts and not the crap the gov't weather reports put out. Spend just a minimal amount of time on the water and you will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## bcahn

k-p said:


> Please be careful. NOAA is grossly misleading. Here's a pic from a couple of weeks ago when it was supposed to be 1' or < according to their forecast on that morning only 4 miles from the pass. The picture doesn't nearly do it justice but that's about a 3' which was one of the smaller that I had a chance to take a pic of. It was a steady 3' to 4' with occasional 5' mixed in. Took many over the bow that day. Not sure why these idiots receive the millions in budget $$ they receive. Plan your trip according to high pressure after cold fronts and not the crap the gov't weather reports put out. Spend just a minimal amount of time on the water and you will know what I'm talking about.


K-P,
Fully agree, been out the pass on supposedly calm days and we see exactly what your picture is showing. The forecast window has shifted again and that window is a lot smaller for a rig run. Backup plan is to fish within state waters. 
Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Batt3669

We are planning to leave early Saturday morning headed to the shelf rigs to chase wahoo, DD, and AJs. Let me know if anyone else is heading out there.


----------



## Reelbait

I'm game but only cruise at about 14 knots. Have to leave from Pensacola but can leave early.


----------



## etnovass

how far out are the shelf rigs? I might be in. but in with reelbait. im slow and would be leaving early from Pensacola


----------



## Billybob+

As far as the Lump is concerned I used to fish it every weekend from Jan-Mar until Katrina and something happened to it that the bite quit showing. I've heard it's picking back up but I sure would like to hear confirmation and I'd definitely be in for that and could provide much useful knowledge as to how to get out there (which pass as there are SEVERAL) and what types of methods work, where to buy bait and ice and how much you'd need. If anyone can confirm the Lump is happening again, Id love to hear it!:thumbup:


----------



## spinfactor

Tipsy Tuna said:


> Lady J
> 
> You have the right idea. The winter wahoo bite out of venice can be insane. I fished a sportfisher out of venice for 15 yrs . Moved to PNS last yr. one of our best wahoo days was 19 in the boat, 50 to 90 lbs. 7 miles out of south pass......back at venice marina by noon. Would love to team up with one or two tag boats. Be in touch if interested.
> I plan on trailering my Pathfinder 2600 to Venice in Jan and Feb. will go whenever my buds tell me the bite is on AND sea conditions right.


I'd be up for that trip if I can find someone to go with me on my boat. Most likely won't be able to participate until last week's of feb or early March.


----------



## Northernhunter

Spinfactor, 

I'm usually looking to get out when I have some free time. If your ever looking and can't find anyone hit me up.


----------



## bamajdk

Isn't that the truth. How can anyone stay employed while being so wrong all the time. Oh yeah, it's the US Government.


----------



## spinfactor

Northernhunter said:


> Spinfactor,
> 
> I'm usually looking to get out when I have some free time. If your ever looking and can't find anyone hit me up.




Roger that.... let's see if he wants to make the run during those times.


----------



## snapperlr

Tipsy Tuna,

You have a pm.

Thanks.


----------



## crburnside

Did this ever happen? I posted in another rig thread and would love to do it sometime if anyone is going out?


----------



## Harvsfishin

Im n for a Venice trip. 26' Justified Therapy.


----------



## crburnside

how far is that


----------

